# JB (COEDS) has passed away



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

On Friday, September 26, 2008, long time T-ShirtForums member, COEDS passed away. His death comes as a big shock to our t-shirt community where he has helped many people over the years.

Details on his funeral service are listed here:
The Columbus Dispatch - Obituaries

For those that want to express condolences, there is an online guestbook here:
http://www.legacy.com/Dispatch/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=118126724

T-ShirtForums members can read more about this tragic event here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t62672.html


----------

